# Willie Pigeon Swinging and takes a Shower



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

He seems to enjoy a nice shower when its hot and humid out,,and I have to clean His lamp, so I combined both chores today, cause He would not get off the lamp,and when he did get off He flew back up to do it again, I couldnt believe Him,, Look,, Please,, I know it looks cruel but He sits on there all the time now when I clean his lamp,, its like a little game, or ride he plays now,,and it really wasnt as Fast as it looks,,I made it double speed in the video,,, Well anyway I added a little music and speeded it up a little, so dont worry He is fine !!
I hope everyone has been Ok , I havent been on for a while!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JOQaBW7KoVE
Swinging Willie


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*I absolutely, positively know you love and care for Wille...I don't doubt it for a second *...but that looked kind of mean. I don't think Willie was enjoying it either.
I liked the music though.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm going to disagree with you, Charis.

Mike *specifically* said that the video was not done in "real time" and was speeded up.

I think Willie and Mike were playing with each other and Mike was spraying the lamp rather than trying to chase Willie off with the water.

I'm sure all is well...

Love, Hugs and Scritches 

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I kinda think that if Willie wasn't happy with what was going on that he would have "booked a flight" .. Willie didn't budge ..

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Nah, Willie was not too "put out" by the wild water ride. Heck, he prolly thought he was at a amusement park. I do have to say, I couldn't tell which one was truly the bird brain
Daryl


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank You all for not being too critical, Its a little game He likes to play when I wash down things,, however it did start spinning a little more than normal, and He stayed on there, what can I say, Hes not a normal Pigeon.or He would have flew away at first squirt


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I think Willie was protecting his turf and actually enjoyed the challenge, and got a little shower in the process.  

I've got a male pigeon who I like to ruffle up his feathers sometimes, it allows him to excercise his skills as a dominant male pigeon, and allows for a little excercise too. He is very intelligent, BIG and strong and quite a "watch dog" and he definitely enjoys the challenge. Then I hold him and speak sweetly to him and kiss him, and THAT I think he doesn't like.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Willie is one in a million. I think he enjoys it and is having a grand time.
You have a very special bird there Mike. 
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I always love to see Willie with his pet, Roadrunnermike!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't know. The play seemed a bit rough for the bird to have enjoyed it. I would have been afraid he would possibly get hurt.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, I definitely think those two were "made" for each other!

Willie never knows what Mike is gonna come up with next and is more than up for the challenge!! 

What a bird! And there's no doubt that Willie thinks the same of Mike...even if Mike *is* a strange pigeon "mate" and has no feathers! 

ROFL 

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Look,, I know its rough and wild for a bird to stay on a water ride, but We have done it several times when I clean his Lamp, and Yes that was a little more wild than usual for Him, but He still seemed to hang in there,, Hes not Your normal Pigeon,, Thank You all for Your Sweet comments, and even the critical ones,, I dont do anything that could ever injure Him, He just has fun..


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

roadrunnermike said:


> Look,, I know its rough and wild for a bird to stay on a water ride, but We have done it several times when I clean his Lamp, and Yes that was a little more wild than usual for Him, but He still seemed to hang in there,, Hes not Your normal Pigeon,, Thank You all for Your Sweet comments, and even the critical ones,, I dont do anything that could ever injure Him, He just has fun..


why do you keep torturing that poor bird..whats it gonna take for you to stop using him for your little video escapades ,its just not right 

p.s. what is wrong with you people , why do you encourage this kind of torture for that poor bird, whats it gonna take for you to see this is harmful ,does he have to break a wing or a leg what the hell!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

LokotaLoft said:


> why do you keep torturing that poor bird..whats it gonna take for you to stop using him for your little video escapades ,its just not right
> 
> p.s. what is wrong with you people , why do you encourage this kind of torture for that poor bird, whats it gonna take for you to see this is harmful ,does he have to break a wing or a leg what the hell!!!!!!


Kinda dangerous territory, Lokota .. I respect you a lot so am now concerned that I maybe missed something in the Mike and Willie relationship. I don't think so, but perhaps I did. On the other hand, I believe you free fly your birds with all the risks entailed in that. Kind of a double edged sword don't you think? Just some food for thought.

Terry


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

I have really enjoyed the story of Willie and how tame he is and how he goes to the beach etc.

I am not sure about this video.I know that Mike would never hurt Willy but this does look a little overexuberant for him. I would not play with Chocolate and Vanilla in such a way.

But having said that, Willie can fly and I am sure that if he was frightened he would have flown away from Mike.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> why do you keep torturing that poor bird..whats it gonna take for you to stop using him for your little video escapades ,its just not right
> 
> p.s. what is wrong with you people , why do you encourage this kind of torture for that poor bird, whats it gonna take for you to see this is harmful ,does he have to break a wing or a leg what the hell!!!!!!



How is this torture? Willie is free to fly off, he would have done so if he was scared or didn't like it.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Reti said:


> How is this torture? Willie is free to fly off, he would have done so if he was scared or didn't like it.
> 
> Reti


Reti, you are so right -on. If Willie wasn't enjoying, he wouldn't stay, he'd come to Maine for a vacation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

how can you even compare this to free flying ones birds ,flying ones birds makes the birds happy ,how is this making that poor bird happy  its like hes seeing how much it takes to make his bird drop off ,hes not an astronaut ,that with tha fact that hes wet doesnt fair well with a birds flight capabilitys...dont you notice how he drops like a rock a few times there ...I think Im pretty much over with this pigeon advocation... enjoy your fun.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Now...if I were and in my swing, on a hot summer day...I just might enjoy it if someone sprayed me with a hose [ providing they didn't get my hair wet ...]...it wouldn't hurt at all. However...if I was sprayed with a firehose...I don't think it would be fun at all because of the force of it.
If Mike had sprayed Willi with a kitchen sink sprayer force...I would have been laughing with those of you that have.

If someone sprayed me with a fireman's hose...I would skedaddle and quick. I know that isn't the nature of a male pigeon sparing with his mate and guarding his roost. Probably the only thing that would make him flee would be a bird of prey.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It's true that he could leave if he wanted to, but given the fact that he was defending what he perceives to be his, a male pigeon isn't likely to do that, even at the risk of being injured. Just because he doesn't take off, doesn't mean that he wasn't frightened, or that the possibility of his being harmed was not there. And as far as flying your birds, well that isn't even in the same ballpark. I just don't get rough play with a bird. They can be injured so easily. If it were a pit bull, then maybe the animal would be enjoying the rough play, but I fail to see how a pigeon could possibly enjoy that.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LokotaLoft said:


> why do you keep torturing that poor bird..whats it gonna take for you to stop using him for your little video escapades ,its just not right
> 
> p.s. what is wrong with you people , why do you encourage this kind of torture for that poor bird, whats it gonna take for you to see this is harmful ,does he have to break a wing or a leg what the hell!!!!!!


Sorry, LL, but I have to weigh in on your comments.

A) Knowing this site and the Moderators, IF this was torture and harmful to Willie, I *know* there would have been a hugh bruhaha.

B) As I mentioned earlier, Mike *specifically* mentioned that he speeded up the film.

C) At *NO* time did Mike direct the stream of water at Willie. The water hit the lamp and Willie got the residual spray.

D) IF this this bothered Willie, I know he would have flown away...territory or not.

E) I DO believe they were both having a grand time and I'm sure Mike filmed this video _after_ Mike has done this type of cleaning before.

F) You weren't there to know that Willie was being tortured. 

When Mike has posted before and members thought there might be a problem, we said so and almost unanimously. 

I'm sure that many pigeons have taken showers in a rainfall that was heavier than what Willie received. 

I know you are concerned and we all appreciate that but I have to disagree with you this time, Lokotaloft. 

Mike: IF you think that any future videos you wish to post *may* be questionable, perhaps you could send to one of the Moderator for a "preview?"

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> Sorry, LL, but I have to weigh in on your comments.
> 
> A) Knowing this site and the Moderators, IF this was torture and harmful to Willie, I *know* there would have been a hugh bruhaha.
> 
> ...


shi, turn this situation around and think of it like this .. if this were just anyone squirting a hose at or around any of your birds that were trying to sit on their perch, then would you be ok with it then ?? I doubt that very much .. that bird tried to get away twice from what I saw but Im guessing he put willie back on his perch just to keep pleasing the viewers cuz he thought is was funny enuf to get him some youtube hits and you just added to the continuation of more to come for that poor bird ? first hes throwing things at him and now hes squirting at him while hes just trying to enjoy his perch so whats next ??? I dont even want to know .. and if you want to tell me that Im crossing the line then I really have to rethink this forums goals as I have seen more people having more of a problem when someone posted an add of an animated dove hitting a billboard in a beer comercial... this is a real bird dropping off that lamp like a rock trying to get away from what was going on only to have the same thing repeated all over again just for a chuckle ... ban me if you feel you must .


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have to give Lokota credit for stating how he feels. Come on, this is a bird. Birds don't like rough treatment. It isn't difficult to injure one. A video like that looks as though all those who thought it was funny are condoning treating birds roughly. I don't think that looks very good for others who see these threads, who might think that kind of thing is okay. I have to agree with Lokota.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

shi, turn this situation around and think of it like this .. if this were just anyone squirting a hose at or around any of your birds that were trying to sit on their perch, then would you be ok with it then ?? I doubt that very much .. 

*You are correct, LL. No, I would not like it. then, again, I don't have any like Willie! He is something else and seems more devoted to Mike that any pigeon I've seen on this site. BUT, Mike isn't just anybody spraying his bird. It's a game they play. Unfortunately, putting on Youtube could be a problem if someone decides to try that "at home" when they don't have a bird like Willie and a relationship that those two have. Willie did adopt Mike...and most adamently, I might add. *

that bird tried to get away twice from what I saw but Im guessing he put willie back on his perch just to keep pleasing the viewers cuz he thought is was funny enuf to get him some youtube hits and you just added to the continuation of more to come for that poor bird ? first hes throwing things at him and now hes squirting at him while hes just trying to enjoy his perch so whats next ???

*Mike said he was cleaning his perch. He was not just squirting water to get Willie to fall or fly off.*

I dont even want to know .. and if you want to tell me that Im crossing the line then I really have to rethink this forums goals as I have seen more people having more of a problem when someone posted an add of an animated dove hitting a billboard in a beer comercial... this is a real bird dropping off that lamp like a rock trying to get away from what was going on only to have the same thing repeated all over again just for a chuckle

*I did not get the impression that Willie dropped like a rock, but I wasn't there.*

... ban me if you feel you must.

*Nonsense! I have strong convictions too. I do understand what you are saying and why. I just don't see the same picture. Since I disagree with you, then maybe I should be banned too? Obviously, some situations cause stronger reactions than others. 

Because Mike tends to behave in some controversial ways with Willie, I stand by my statement that he have his videos "previewed" by a Mod(s?) before posting. While I do understand what you are saying and where you are coming from, I still stand by my original "gut" reactions and feelings. Willie sure seems to act like a devoted dog around Mike...maybe he's really a "dog" in feathers!*

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> shi, turn this situation around and think of it like this .. if this were just anyone squirting a hose at or around any of your birds that were trying to sit on their perch, then would you be ok with it then ?? I doubt that very much ..
> 
> *You are correct, LL. No, I would not like it. then, again, I don't have any like Willie! He is something else and seems more devoted to Mike that any pigeon I've seen on this site. BUT, Mike isn't just anybody spraying his bird. It's a game they play. Unfortunately, putting on Youtube could be a problem if someone decides to try that "at home" when they don't have a bird like Willie and a relationship that those two have. Willie did adopt Mike...and most adamently, I might add. *
> 
> ...


 shi I will just add this.. it all comes down to the breed of the pigeon and if this were any other breed of pigeon other then that type of pouter I would agree with you if it stayed and defended his space , but pouters are a tough breed and fly very little and are very devoted to their nestboxes, mates or perch space and since I see he doesnt have a box offered to him all he has is that lamp to defend so he is trying with all his heart and soul to stay there and defend it but he is being literally forced from it by way of a hose ... if he was devoted to this bird he would have educated himself to the betterment of this bird and gave it a box and a mate where he could finally find himself some peace and live the life of a real pigeon life.. the males of this breed just want to woo a mate and thats what they are bred for nothing more .. they have competitions for them where they compete for a mate against up to 30 other birds and the one who wins over the female is the winners of the event .. they have been bred to have a drive to do nothing more them win over a mate and thats what they try to do to the very end of their existance and this video surely doesnt show anything to me that is in the best interest of this pigeon to say the least and I do feel strongely about that fact .


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have to agree, the vid was too long.. a few soft sprays his way would be fine, but it was just too much, at one point he did fall off.. just leave the poor bird alone, and don't taunt him for a funny vid. And I would not spray my pet dog that hard with the hose, I would not like it myself.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, pigeons don't like swings, if it still stays on that I think it was rather afraid. Couple that with the pecking on the hands, I would say it was an afraid bird which didn't want to leave its perch. (Won't an afraid pigeon fly off ? My Ans: Not always). The spray of water seems to be harmless but I personaly don't think the pigeon was enjoying the whole act.

I am sure Mike didn't recognize that Willie might be frightened and didn't mean to bring any harm to Willie but I would restrain myself from doing something like that.


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

i spray my pigeons with the hose and they LOVEEE IT they come running out and spread there wings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

seanG said:


> i spray my pigeons with the hose and they LOVEEE IT they come running out and spread there wings.


Really? And do you use a spray with that kind of force to it, or a gentle spray?


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

no its not that strong i put my thumb over it so it like sprinkles on them but still


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

Look!! You all are correct, It was crazy to swing Him that high with water spraying on Him, and yes I like to post My and Willies silly escapades on YouTube, Way too much, and No one should ever try that at Home with their normal Pigeons, and Im not going to do that as high any more, and I will be more careful, , I trust and value all of Your advice and opinions, because many of You have been raising Birds all Your lives, but I only got Him last November, ..,and Yes I get too crazy sometimes just for a video, I value all Your opinions and Your Friendships, and I will be more careful with Him.. Really.. No one has ever seen a bird quite like Him tho. Hes the Crazyest Bird I know!!
Ps, Check out todays video of Him coming inside and landing on His swinging lamp while Im washing it
Thank You I Love You all!
Michael


----------

